# What's a decent salary?



## Ratan (Oct 8, 2008)

I was offered a job teaching in Dubai. My wife and I were considering moving, yet I have heard mixed opinions on the cost of things.
I would have accommodations paid for and would be getting about 120,000 AED.
All the info I can get would be VERY appreciated. Thanking you in advance,
Me


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You don't say if you have children, or whether your wife would be working.

The main cost here is housing, but if that is being paid for, it certainly makes things easier.

AED120k = AED10k per month

AED10k = £1500 (I'm presuming you are from UK)

That isn't a huge amount for 2 people to live on. There is a thread "Cost of living in Dubai", it might be worth your while checking that against the salary as to what does and doesn't apply to you to see if it is viable for you


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ratan said:


> I was offered a job teaching in Dubai. My wife and I were considering moving, yet I have heard mixed opinions on the cost of things.
> I would have accommodations paid for and would be getting about 120,000 AED.
> All the info I can get would be VERY appreciated. Thanking you in advance,
> Me


Have a look at this post and then do a bit of maths and you will see whether it's viable.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html

HTH


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Have a look at this post and then do a bit of maths and you will see whether it's viable.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html
> 
> HTH


I visited that link.. very interesting...


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

You have to keep in mind that the salary you make in Dubai depends on your nationality more than anything. 10k/mnth plus accommodation to start is above average for an Indian. Most get by on 5k to start depending on the industry. And Filipinos make even less than Indians.


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Warning when applying for an international teaching job*



Ratan said:


> I was offered a job teaching in Dubai. My wife and I were considering moving, yet I have heard mixed opinions on the cost of things.
> I would have accommodations paid for and would be getting about 120,000 AED.
> All the info I can get would be VERY appreciated. Thanking you in advance,
> Me


Be very careful when apply for a teaching job abroad. Jobseekers looking for employment in the UAE are being targeted by an online scam using a copy of the UAE Ministry of Labour's website. Some other faked scams seem also have been used in other countries, as related in visited recruiting web site.

One of these scams, discovered by the UAE Ministry of Education last week, attempted to lure overseas jobseekers with bogus online job adverts offering lucrative positions in the UAE. The victims were instructed to send personal details to a clone of the UAE Ministry of Labour site, uaeministryoflabour.tk and to an email associated with it. See all informations by following this link:
Fake UAE Ministry website targets jobseekers - Technology - ArabianBusiness.com
ESL Jobs Forum - View topic - Beware! UAE Ministry of labor scam
Re: SCAM ALERT "High pay, $4750 USD per month, location in Dubai" - They ask US$350 for visa process


I can't believe it. They ‘’fished’’ me as many others and they now have our personal informations....as our passport number…concerning…

I have informed many recruitment organism, and some of them were already awared about this. I have also sent to those fakers some web links relating the fact that they have been revealed. They seem very hard to stop, as related on some forums…But don’t let them ‘’fishing’’ you. Remember these tips: Start being suspicious if an employer ask you to manage yourself topics about visa and work permit and then if he ask you fees about managing it for you..(350$ IN DUBAI). I'm very angry and I would like to do something. Anybody having a suggestion?

AND PLEASE, SPREAD WIDELY (AND INTERNATIONALLY) THIS WARNING……(AS EXEMPLE, BY SENDING A COPY ON YOUR CURRENT INTERNATIONAL TEACHING RECRUITMENT SITE). I WON’T DO IT ALL BY MYLSELF I’M LOOKING FOR A JOB, AND I AM VERY BUSY…bizzzzzzzz

Thank you for you help in advance

Nathalie


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Phishing warning!!*



nathlavallee38 said:


> Be very careful when apply for a teaching job abroad. Jobseekers looking for employment in the UAE are being targeted by an online scam using a copy of the UAE Ministry of Labour's website. Some other faked scams seem also have been used in other countries, as related in visited recruiting web site.
> 
> One of these scams, discovered by the UAE Ministry of Education last week, attempted to lure overseas jobseekers with bogus online job adverts offering lucrative positions in the UAE. The victims were instructed to send personal details to a clone of the UAE Ministry of Labour site, uaeministryoflabour.tk and to an email associated with it. See all informations by following this link:
> Fake UAE Ministry website targets jobseekers - Technology - ArabianBusiness.com
> ...


This is something that everybody needs to be aware of when chasing the dream of a new life abroad. Phishing is commonplace but the basic tenet is, if it sounds to good to be true - it usually is. Here are some links to read more about it and help stop it happening to you.

APWG
Avoid Getting 'Hooked' By Phishers
Online Security


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> This is something that everybody needs to be aware of when chasing the dream of a new life abroad. Phishing is commonplace but the basic tenet is, if it sounds to good to be true - it usually is. Here are some links to read more about it and help stop it happening to you.
> 
> APWG
> Avoid Getting 'Hooked' By Phishers
> Online Security


Thanks, crazymazy1980! You replies are always interesting and useful....
I keep in touch and will let you know about any issue.

Bye!

Nathalie


----------



## beatwin (Oct 21, 2008)

It entirely depends on your lifestyle. Keeping in mind that you and your wife are moving from UK, 10k AED per month is just about OK. A huge plus is that you don't have to bear accomodation expenses. 

Beatwin


----------

